# Fruit fly problems :(



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been experimenting with different homemade fruit fly medias and methods and came up with a media that doesnt have mold problems. My first few produced flies but would have some small bits of mold in them. Anyway to the point, My flies have been hatching out after about 10 days (melanogaster) and after about 2 days they all start to die. The containers will have a decent amount of flies but i dont think they are over populated enough to cause a crash. I also notice that my media starts to pull away from the container at the top edge of it. It seems like the flies are getting trapped here or stuck here and dieing. Any thoughts on the cause I can post pics to if needed. Here is my the recipe I have been using.... I was also wondering if I need to use brewers instead of just regular dry yeast. I dont know if that matters or not but any help is appreciated. I have been making 4 cultures every week....and it is barely enough to feed a juvi auratus and a juvi azureus. I have other food sources but I would prefer to use the fruit flies mainly. 


2 cups potato flakes
1 tablespoon of sugar
1 cup of applesauce
2/3 cup vinegar
1 1/2 cup water
and I have been using bridal veil for them to climb on. then I put a small pinch of dry yeast on after the mix is in the cups. maybe 15 granules in each.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

When I make mine I use the same mix, except for a few things. Instead of applesauce, I use a cheese grater and grate apples that are over ripe. Also I use more sugar and more yeast. Also add some cinnamon, cuts down on the stink alot. My cultures are bursting at the seems with flies. I suspect that the lack of sugar and yeast might be your problem.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I tried applesauce before and it didn't work well. Had a bad smell to it too. Now I use Josh's mix and love it.


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

alex, how much sugar and yeast do you think would be good? 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Well my yeast is a powder and i use about two tablespoons of that and the sugar.... Also I wasn't kidding about the cinnamon, I can't smell my cultures unless I open them.


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

kk what kind of yeast also? I was wondering if I was having problems because im only using regular dry yeast 

Thanks


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

this is what im using

Genuine Brewers Yeast - Allegro Medical Supplies


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I think you guys are talking about 2 different kinds of yeast. One is bakers yeast which can be used in larger amounts and the other is activated yeast which gets just a pinch of granules on top after everything has cooled. I could be wrong but that's the way I am taking it with what you guys are talking about.


----------

